# Problem with Delonghi Magnifica 4200



## BlakeneyJohn (Feb 8, 2016)

I have had my Delonghi Magnifica 4200 for 5 year and been really pleased with it but unfortunately it has suddenly developed a problem. When going through the startup cycle it seems to be struggling with getting water to the coffee spouts, it then stops after a few minutes with the water warning light flashing. I can then turn the steam control fully on and get water from the steam spout which after about 10 second forces the water warning light off. Trying then to make a coffee by, the beans will be ground but water again seems to be in short supply and only a few drips of coffee appear from the spouts - HELP


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I don't know that machine at all but have you ever descaled it? What water do you run it on, and if tap water, do you live in a hard water area?


----------

